# The Spirit of Nature Aquarium - The Aquascaping Story of Takashi Amano



## Nigel95 (30 Jan 2021)

NEW Cinematic video about the nature aquarium and the story of Takashi Amano in Japan. A Lot of work to edit it together but was very fun to do, hope you will get inspired for your wonderful aquascaping journey.


I am hosting an Ask me anything in the comment section of my new video. So feel free to  drop all your questions I will answer them all! 




ada-nature-aquarium-gallery-aquascape-timelapse by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (31 Jan 2021)

Beautiful Iwagumi scaped by Mr. Takashi Amano in  the ADA Nature Aquarium gallery. 
ada nature aquarium gallery by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Feb 2021)

Sumida Aquarium in Tokyo


aquascaping aquascape nature aquarium by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Feb 2021)

ADA Nature Aquarium Gallery


ada nature aquarium gallery by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Feb 2021)

Nice image of you @Nigel95 and is it Yusuke Homma?


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice image of you @Nigel95 and is it Yusuke Homma?


Thank you Tim yes it is Yusuke Homma. Amazing guy


----------

